# What lurks in WI, Bear



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Got this in an e-mail this morning from a hunting partner:
Excerpt from e-mail, last names x'd out.

Subject: xxxxxxx Bear hit with a combine

> Date: Thursday, December 4, 2008, 1:11 PM
> (this is a note from Larry's cousin Arica xxxxxx. Her
> dad hit the bear just south of Prairie Farm from where we
> grew up. The lady in the picture is Neil's wife Phyllis
> xxxxxxx)
> 
> Hi all:
> 
> > My dad (Neil) hit this bear in with the combine last
> Wednesday night about 20
> > 
> > miles north of Menomonie. Hanging weight (no insides)
> of this bear was 618
> > 
> > pounds. Rough measurements from head to tail (no legs)
> 7 feet and around
> > 
> > the heart girth he was 6 ft around.
> >


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bet that tore up the combine.

 Al


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Not uncommon in Wisconsin. A couple months ago, a cop hit one right outside of town. Last year, one was hit on the highway - my son was on his bus and got to see it right after it was hit. I almost hit two (mom and cub) up north awhile back.

I love bear meat!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, being a avid bear hunter with numerous kills....none compare to that trophy, That is truly a once in a lifetime black bear...thanks for sharing.

brownegg


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Somebody has been feeding that bear a good long while!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Now Thats a BBBBBBear. Eddie


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Quick question. Just how are they levataing that bear? I see no ropes or such. Kind of looks photo shopped to me. The bear must be froze solid for the legs to stay like that if it hung up.
Bob


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Madsaw said:


> Quick question. Just how are they levataing that bear? I see no ropes or such. Kind of looks photo shopped to me. The bear must be froze solid for the legs to stay like that if it hung up.
> Bob


It is photo shopped, but it be a good looking bear for one so dead.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh my, I use to live about 12 miles north of Menomonie!

We rented a farm for one summer while building, and one morning the horses were both out in the pasture though we put them in at night. They had somehow both jumped over the gate accross the back of the run in shed. Only thing we could think was a bear came in the front half and they headed out the back half. After that we started closing the big sliding doors. 

Another time my husband had just came home and got out of his car in the dark. He saw something ambling towards him, and took off running to the house. He didn't get a good look, but said it was too big to be a dog and didn't more like one would. The folks who had the place before us also had a resturant in town, and made a habit of bringing the garbage from the resturant and leaving it in the dumpster they had empted every couple of weeks. We didn't have a dumpster, but I think the bear got use to coming for a free meal.

Bears weren't common, but they were around. Though most where in the 300 lb range.
Did see one dead along the highway once too. But that wasn't as bad as the time I saw a dead horse along the highway.

Cathy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I hadn't read it but , what what he doing running the combine dec 4th all of our corn has been down for weeks i don't think i saw a single feild with corn as i drove accross the state 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

We had a real wet fall here in SD, and there is still a lot of corn in the fields. And we've already had four snow falls, with the last one on Monday. Some are thinking it won't be until spring before they get it all in.

We've had a pretty nasty corn harvest season this year. If things had frozen before we got snow, it would have been a lot better. 

Cathy


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I hadn't read it but , what what he doing running the combine dec 4th all of our corn has been down for weeks i don't think i saw a single feild with corn as i drove accross the state 2 weeks ago.


Pete, there's still corn in the fields up by me. But the foot of snow from 2 days ago probably would be a combine deterrent!


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Pete,
I am over by Darlington. Out north of town there still is corn in teh feilds. Man the deer are in heaven there right now.
Bob


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

The picture is real. It was taken by the Glenwood City Tribune weekly paper. This bear was hit about 10 miles from my house.

When I first heard about this, I thought it had been run over, but it was stabbed by one of the points on the combine head. 

The bear is at a local locker waiting to be measured as it may be a state record, or at least near the top of the list. 

There is still quite a few acres of corn in the fields up in this area. Spring was about 3 weeks in showing up, and everything got backed up. Once corn was ready to come in, the stands (quality of the stalks) were good, so MANY left those acres in the field to continue to dry down to lower their LP drying costs. With frozen ground and around 2-4 inchs of snow, they are making good time right now. 

We now have enough bear/car accidents that they are no longer news makers.


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

IF that picture is real,.... where'd they find the 2' lady to pose next to the bear?????


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

Besides the woman being only 2' tall,.... what is she doing to that bear with her hand?


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

So it's legal to hunt bear with a combine in Wisconsin?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Did the bear just wait for the combine to run over him. The ones I have seen are not quiet and bears CAN run.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

starjj said:


> Did the bear just wait for the combine to run over him. The ones I have seen are not quiet and bears CAN run.



This is a TRUE story and a REAL photo.

It happened about 60 miles from us.

The bear never moved because he was hibernating.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

tallpines said:


> This is a TRUE story and a REAL photo.
> 
> It happened about 60 miles from us.
> 
> The bear never moved because he was hibernating.


Tallpines I have never seen a bear hibernate in a field don't they den up?

Edited to add

http://www.dunnconnect.com/articles/2008/12/13/news/doc4942f07722b81403889572.txt

Here is the link to the story says he dug a hole and pulled cornstakes on top of him. Truth IS stranger than fiction


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

snowshoehair said:


> So it's legal to hunt bear with a combine in Wisconsin?


well heck its about the only way the liberal democrats want ya ta hunt in wisconsin- there sure want ta take the guns away 

as far as the levitating bear I believe the rope is around the body just behind the choulders. I see the rope suspending it. Rigor could explain the leg position.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

very fake, if you look next to the trash can the bear is very fuzzy not to mention its hovering...None the less a very funny pic. I have seen deer that got hit in a combine and they dont look that pretty


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

farmerjon said:


> very fake, if you look next to the trash can the bear is very fuzzy not to mention its hovering...None the less a very funny pic. I have seen deer that got hit in a combine and they dont look that pretty


Ya did not bother to look at the second link to the newspaper article did ya...

and not every car/combine hit looks the same...


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

The picture at the top of this thread is photo shopped. The picture in the second link is not,compare the two pictures. That would be about as large of a black bear as they get.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Raptor said:


> The picture at the top of this thread is photo shopped. The picture in the second link is not,compare the two pictures. That would be about as large of a black bear as they get.


the picture above is NOT photoshoped- the woman is in the background not next to the bear- its called perspective... I don't think that the picture was taken to show the bear bigger than what it was but I do believe it was picked by whomever when they were developed to be circulated due to the effect.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> the picture above is NOT photoshoped- the woman is in the background not next to the bear- its called perspective... I don't think that the picture was taken to show the bear bigger than what it was but I do believe it was picked by whomever when they were developed to be circulated due to the effect.




If you look closely at the first photo you will see a slight green outline around the bear indicating it was photo shopped. The outline does not appear around the woman.

Opinions will vary on this photo I'm sure.


----------

